# calling all CY ex pats



## happysnapping (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to Laranca CY, and i'm trying to get in touch with the ex pat comunity here. I've asked around and no one seems to know? I'm sure you guys must be out there! The question is: how do i find you?

Sarah


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It all depends on your interests - there are sports bars a plenty down finikoudes (the palm lined sea front) where the ex-pats tend to hang out and drink beer. If that's not your bag, you could pick up one of the lifestyle magazines and see what cultural events are on. Many ex-pats meet up through their kids (and their schools). There are many school events (including charity events) organised through the year which welcome others (especially fund raising events). The Anglican Church (and others) also organise a series of events throughout the year. Another place you could try is the British base at Dhekalia where there are always ex-pats munching fish and chips and shopping on the base - it also organises a series of cultural events throughout the year which attracts the local ex-pat community.

You'll probably bump into many along the seafront between the marina and the fort this weekend and Monday, as it is the Kataklysmos festival this weekend - the place will be packed as it is Laranaca's biggest cultural event.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

happysnapping said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to Laranca CY, and i'm trying to get in touch with the ex pat comunity here. I've asked around and no one seems to know? I'm sure you guys must be out there! The question is: how do i find you?
> 
> Sarah


Hi,

I don't really know the expats in Larnaca as I am down in Paphos, try googling the Hash House Harriers Larnaca. There are three Hashes in the area, I think the Polygon Hash has the youngest members. It's a drinking club with a running problem. Tell them I sent you. 

There's also the UKCA but if it's anything like the Paphos UKCA you'll have a fantastic time if you like tea dances at lunch time and need help with a lift for the bath and like to be in bed for 8pm. I have to admit, It's not my kinda thing.

There are some members of the forum in Larnaca, I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Are you in Larnaca town or one of the villages? We have a great expat community in Pervolia and Kiti. There are bowlers, bingoists, quizzers, dancers, dartists, eaters, drinkers. Some belong to ALL of these groups. Stick your head in Kokos taverna in Pervolia or the Cottage pub. Always some expats around.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Bit ofa walk from Paphos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Bit ofa walk from Paphos


Silly billy Susan. 
You use your car


----------



## happysnapping (Jun 1, 2009)

nikko said:


> Are you in Larnaca town or one of the villages? We have a great expat community in Pervolia and Kiti. There are bowlers, bingoists, quizzers, dancers, dartists, eaters, drinkers. Some belong to ALL of these groups. Stick your head in Kokos taverna in Pervolia or the Cottage pub. Always some expats around.


hi i'm in laranca main town, but getting to the villiages wouldn't be a problem, i have a car. Thanks for that! Hopefully see you soon?


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

happysnapping said:


> hi i'm in laranca main town, but getting to the villiages wouldn't be a problem, i have a car. Thanks for that! Hopefully see you soon?


How will I know you?
I'm the ugly suntanned bloke with grey hair. Like all the others in Pervolia


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Silly billy Susan.
> You use your car


Bit far from Bahrain but will be landing in Larnaca around 2.30 on Friday?


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Running / Cycling*

Arranexpat,

You made a comment earlier about a running club. Are you into running? My hubbie is really into running, cycling, swimming and has recently got into triathlons. I'm really into cheering him across the finish line! We are planning to move to the Paphos are early 2010. Is there a running /cycling / tri club in the area?

Lazer


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Arranexpat,
> 
> You made a comment earlier about a running club. Are you into running? My hubbie is really into running, cycling, swimming and has recently got into triathlons. I'm really into cheering him across the finish line! We are planning to move to the Paphos are early 2010. Is there a running /cycling / tri club in the area?
> 
> Lazer


I'm more of a lazy walk a bit run a bit type so I'm a member of the Happy Valley Hash House Harriers. You're welcome to come along. Let me know when you're here and I'll take you along. We run on a Thurday at 5ish, different venue every time.

I'm sure there are othe clubs and must be a tri club somewhere. If I hear of anything I will let you know


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> I'm more of a lazy walk a bit run a bit type so I'm a member of the Happy Valley Hash House Harriers. You're welcome to come along. Let me know when you're here and I'll take you along. We run on a Thurday at 5ish, different venue every time.
> 
> I'm sure there are othe clubs and must be a tri club somewhere. If I hear of anything I will let you know


Thanks. We are moving out there next Feb. Run a bit, walk a bit sounds great to me - I get a stitch unless I run before breakfast (which I've managed to do about once this year!). I usually can't do longer than 10 mins on the treadmill, then end up in the cafe for a hot choc. :ranger:

Lazer


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Thanks. We are moving out there next Feb. Run a bit, walk a bit sounds great to me - I get a stitch unless I run before breakfast (which I've managed to do about once this year!). I usually can't do longer than 10 mins on the treadmill, then end up in the cafe for a hot choc. :ranger:
> 
> Lazer


The good thing with the Hash is they set two outes, a walking one and a running one. Himself runs but I tend to walk as I can't keep up with the runners.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> Himself runs but I tend to walk as I can't keep up with the runners.


Thanks for the info. Is that him in your photo?! 

Lazer


----------



## ITChick (Jun 20, 2009)

*What about Nicoisa?*

Hi. I've been in Cyprus for a little over a year and I really haven't met any expats. I know about the Hasher group but I'm not a runner and that Finnbars is a place where some meet up. Are there any other places? 

I need social contact outside of my work colleagues - love them but need more. I like diving - are there any divers out there that I can dive with?


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> The good thing with the Hash is they set two outes, a walking one and a running one. Himself runs but I tend to walk as I can't keep up with the runners.


Hi am moving to Cyprus at the beginning of august and the running club sounds good, thought not sure how fast I'd be in the heat!!! Used to run for an athletics club but now just do it to keepfit.
PG


----------



## asha (May 9, 2009)

Hi i bought the house in oroklini last year and since then i have been coming to cyprus often. now i have decided to live there for good and planning to come in september. i am yoga teacher very busy here in uk but my concern is how popular is yoga in cyprus, i need to work not just to earn living but also to keep myself busy and not ready to retire. any coment or help will be very highly apprecciated. 


asha xx

asha xx


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

ITChick said:


> I know about the Hasher group but I'm not a runner and that Finnbars is a place where some meet up.


Hey there! Yes, the Nicosia hashers meet up on Tuesdays at 7:30pm. You definitely don't have to be a runner as out of the average group of 15, about five are always walking. And as Arranexpat mentioned, there's a short route and a long route so that we both finish about the same time. If you google for running and Nicosia, you'll find our website or if you have any specific questions, I can most likely answer them for you. I've been running with the hash for about four years now and I am not a running fan usually!

Lazer, the Triathalon Federation may be able to help you out re: info on clubs in Paphos. They are cytrifed dot org. Also I believe I saw on <snip> that someone had started a running group in Paphos.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

atw26 said:


> Lazer, the Triathalon Federation may be able to help you out re: info on clubs in Paphos. They are cytrifed dot org. Also I believe I saw on <snip> that someone had started a running group in Paphos.


Thanks so much for the info. My hubbie has just checked out their website and is all excited! I'll also investigate the <snip> running group...

Lazer


----------

